# wire floor litter box vs no wire floor?



## Brandon16166 (Oct 28, 2009)

Should I buy a litter box with a wire floor or a normal litter box.



like this one

https://bunnyrabbit.com/equipmentpix/litterpan_highback.jpg


----------



## pOker (Oct 28, 2009)

i think the one with the wire is supposed to be so that way your fur-kid doesnt end up sitting in its own pee. it protects it from getting all dirty. i like the one with the wire better because youll have to just clean the litter box and not your bunny


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:... the other plus is that bunnies who like to dig can't get at the litter to spread it all over the place


----------



## Brandon16166 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the replies. Do you need to put hay in the litter box or is it just so the bunny can snack while they potty?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm torn on that... I know some rabbits like to snack while they go. 

However, my Evie is convinced that hay = pee/poop. Which is not so great for giving her and Stuart a big bucket of hay to eat together. I'm pretty sure that if she didn't have hay in her litterbox growing up (elsewhere), she wouldn't view edible hay as something to pee on. Not very cost effective at all 

The other negative is that it may become a comfy hangout... sit in the pile of poo & pee, and have a snack. Makes the bunny less physically clean though, especially if they have a stomach challenge. 

Could you put up a hay rack near the litter box?


----------



## Brandon16166 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah i can put a hay rack near the litter box. would it be better to hang it right above the box or just by it?


----------



## rissa2139 (Oct 30, 2009)

My bunny doesn't like the ones with the wire haha she somehow pulls the plastic piece that hold the wire in off and then drags the wire piece around and she likes to throw it, but we are working on it and she hasn't done it in a couple weeks =) The ones with the wire are better in my mind, she cant kick the litter out so its less to clean plus she doesn't step in her pee and poo so she is a lot cleaner.


----------



## l.lai (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got one of these and they're great! well.. a similar one!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 1, 2009)

Isobel was great...she never peed out side of her litter pan,..always had hay in there...but it was pretty much the only place I had it besides tp rolls filled with some hay...
She was white...as was Simon...so the bottom of the legs would not be perfectly clean...I never did use any wire on the litter and neither bun ever digged up the litter and chucked it all about...neither fancied the hay rack....and mostly ignored it except to try to pull it down and throw it...


----------

